

Ask HN: Have an Idea? We will make it , if we like it  - fmax30

Hey HN , Some of my close friends ( 5 to be exact ) have recently started their own company , currently they are just doing some remote and local work . They have a plan of creating a product in the near future.<p>At the moment they are doing this idea hunt contest (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chronosolutionz.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;Idea-Hunt.jpg). 
Although I don&#x27;t agree with their prizes at the moment ,but I think they can be convinced in converting their prizes to equity.
I would like to ask the community two things.<p>i.  What do you think about this ? 
ii. Would anyone be interested ?
iii. How can they improve this idea Hunt event ?<p>By the way I am not really directly involved in their company , but I was one of the first few who knew about it and also I was the one who suggested them this name. (without the z at the end actually )
======
mcintyre1994
I don't understand their prizes at all. You get a 10% profit share for
winning, which "will continue until that idea will be live".. so you get a 10%
profit share of, presumably your idea is what they mean by "that idea".. until
it's launched ("live")? If the profit share is of anything else they might
need to show what, their website has no projects and no products, nor any
data.

Also no offence or anything, but their current web presence (as far as I know
just this website) doesn't really suggest they can produce a web product. I'm
not sure why I get the impression that's the type of product ideas they're
looking for, but it is. Their source code has some seriously bizarre errors
too (>1 html, head, body tags). I know it's unfinished and whatever, but just
a standard landing page would have worked a lot better I think. The form's
pretty unclear too, what sort of file do they want and what should it contain?

~~~
xauronx
Yeah... I'm not usually one to "mean" online, but this is a case where people
are really getting ahead of themselves. I mean, throwing up a poorly themed
Wordpress template with poor English and disregarding web standards.... then
expecting me to trust that you'll do a good job?

I mean, I suppose if I had some random idea I knew I would never develop then
10% of MAYBE something is better than 10% of nothing....

------
digitalzombie
Can't see it on firefox. Image is broken or something.

But if there's not equity then you're company is not as good as other
companies like yours. Namely Originate seems like a competitor and they give
you equity.

They're located near UCLA btw.

~~~
lsiunsuex
(works fine in chrome) 1st prize: 10% profit share 2nd prize: 5% profit share

Ideas have never been my problem. I can program anything; I need a graphic
designer. I have 3 iPhone apps in development; 1 just got approved and I'm
working on the Android version; the 2nd is on the plate and will be done come
end of September and the 3rd, I can't do without an artist.

Do the graphic work for me and we'll split 50 / 50 (i need someone that can
draw and animate 2d space objects - think star wars / star trek)

Conversely; shouldn't the contest page be, you know, html? Linking to a jpg in
2013 and not having a real form for submissions is kinda amateur-ish, no ?

~~~
fmax30
Here is the submission page
[http://www.chronosolutionz.com/ideahunt/](http://www.chronosolutionz.com/ideahunt/)

Let me talk to them about this.

------
mildavw
Here's one for free:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6203196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6203196)

------
doubt_me
A PLAN TO CREATE A PRODUCT?

HAHAHAHA

